# Problem with Dashboard/Signup



## CKChiaramonte (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the forum and to uber. Uber just recently came to Des Moines, and I'm having some major issues signing up and there doesn't seem to be anyone who has been able to help me yet. Had no problem originally uploading my stuff. Came back that insurance and registration weren't legible, so I physically scanned them in (I just took a picture before). Below are the following problems that I'm having:

1) They came back and said the photos were STILL illegible, which doesn't make sense because they are perfect, scanned in photos. 
2) The biggest problem is that I cannot access the dashboard. When I go to log in to the partners/uber website, the dashboard briefly comes up and then it redirects me to a blank page where it just says "Uber" at the top. I have tried every different browser and 3 different computers on several different days (I've been trying to sign up for a week now) and none of them have worked. So even if I wanted to try to upload the photos again, I can't access the dashboard to get on there. 
3) I signed up with one of our cars that is older, because our 2012 Dodge Journey SUV was not an option. I emailed them and they said it should be an option. So I tried to create a new account hoping I could sign up with that one and also hoping starting fresh would rid me of these dashboard issues. The car isn't available still so I wasn't able to sign up or upload anything. 
4) I keep getting texts from uber with links telling me to finish. When I click the link it does exactly what is happening in # 2. I've been talking with support back and forth but they respond maybe once a day and just ask me my account information and no one has been able to help. Very frustrating start to this, but I'm sure it will get easier once everything is in. I've also recently uploaded all docs to a different email that I randomly saw somewhere (midwestdocs at uber or something like that). 

I feel like I've done everything humanly possible to sign up and nothing is working. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Maybe it's just not meant to be! Thanks, guys.


----------



## CKChiaramonte (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump! Someone help me!


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

CK, the dashboard has "disappeared" for many if not most Uber drivers. It has been replaced by the page you are seeing now, which for you is blank because you haven't done any rides yet.

I think I would try sending the photos of your vehicle to the operations manager and see if he can upload them for you. Apparently the dashboard is working for Operations Managers.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bostonmultiguy (Sep 11, 2014)

UberUber said:


> CK, the dashboard has "disappeared" for many if not most Uber drivers. It has been replaced by the page you are seeing now, which for you is blank because you haven't done any rides yet.
> 
> I think I would try sending the photos of your vehicle to the operations manager and see if he can upload them for you. Apparently the dashboard is working for Operations Managers.
> 
> Good Luck!


Is anyone trying to fix this? I've sent a couple of emails and haven't gotten a response as yet.

Kinda freaked out b/c what if the data is gone? I had a hell of a weekend for a change. I want to see how much I made!


----------

